# Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2012)

*Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler


----------



## Julianus2008 (23. Januar 2012)

*Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Wow, echt eine weltbewegende Nachricht....


----------



## skdiggy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

25 Euro dafür verlangen aber dann solche Fehler liefern


----------



## OctoCore (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Ja - und in Castrop-Rauxel hat ein EiFon geklingelt.

Wo waren diese Clowns, als ich mir andere peinliche Übersetzungen gekauft habe, zum Teil für mehr Geld, aber dafür vom Inhalt mit Sicherheit interessanter - etwa grade im Urlaub?


----------



## Magic12345 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Hmm, die Übersetzer sind entweder echte Vollhorste, schlecht bezahlt oder sie haben Android.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Hatten die das in Asien von einem Bot übersetzen lassen?  Das Ergebnis hatte wohl auch keiner zur Korrektur gelesen, das ist einfach nur peinlich. Vielleicht meinten die an einer Stelle auch nur das er mit Silicon Wally gespielt hat . Da sollten einige wohl wirklichen ihren Schulabschluß zurück geben


----------



## ich558 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Ernsthaft jetzt ist das eine News wert?  Ich wette in jedem anderen Buch, seis eine Biographie oder ein Roman, gibt es einige Übersetzungsfehler, die einerseits durch fehlendes Hintergrundwissen, falsche Interpretation oder einfach versehentlich gemacht wurden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Also was soll der sch*e*i*ß denn jetzt? Ein Buch hat schreibfehler/übersetzungsfehler und ihr macht eine News dazu?! 

Nur weil jetzt ein (Apfel-)Gesicht dadrauf ist....

Hauptsache im Titel steht Apple, Jobs oder iPhone/Pad etc...


----------



## troppa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Biographie von Steve Jobs: Verband rügt peinliche Übersetzungsfehler*

Was lernen wir daraus?

Klar, Jobs war auf eine Waldorfschule und wurde durch Pornos zu Milliardär. Vielleicht sollte die deutsche Version etwas Roche bekommen...


----------

